# Mares Mounting Mares?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

There is a mare named Annie at the barn I board and work at that is friends with another mare, Cammie. Annie and Cammie have been friends for a few years, and then one spring day I walked outside to see Annie 'winking' and backing into Cammie. At first, Cammie was annoyed and tried biting and kicking her away, but after a while Cammie eventually mounted her. When I took Cammie out and put her in another paddock and they went nuts. They kept neighing at each other from across the barn, and they paced the fence for a while until both of them calmed down. I've tried to keep them separated, they only act out when Annie is in heat not the other way around. But since I've kept Annie away from Cammie, whenever Annie is in heat she annoys other mares, and has gotten two other mares to mount her. One of the mares has even had three foals. You'd think she'd know the difference. lol I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem before or has heard of it? Is it a hormone imbalance?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

There is no reason to keep them seperated. Mounting each other isn't going to hurt anything. 

But the fact that the one mare is so demanding could indicate a repro problem. Getting the vet to do a repro exam and explaining what is going on would be a good idea.


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

My mares do this in the spring. I thought this was weird but it's not harming anyone or anything. The only problem is they get sore fast and maybe it is a good idea to separate them so you don't have a sored horse.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i never saw anything like that. it sounds so funny though. hope nobody gets hurt.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

haha
the first time i saw it happen i was like :shock: 
but now it only freaks the crap out of the customers that come for trail rides lol


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

thats halarious  !!!!!!!


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it as long as no one gets hurt (ex. the mare being mounted kicks, or something). Especially if they have been buddies for so long. It will cause more distress if you keep them separated. I have a broodmare that bonds to whatever she is in with that moves and she will pace the fence if it is taken away from her, although if you take her away she doesn't care besides nickering a couple times. I'd put them together again, unless something changes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that's funny. :lol: I don't think it's anything to worry about, just make sure they don't hurt themselves of course!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

April will mount the other mares when she comes into heat as well. No one has ever gotten hurt...but now that she is boarded she has her own turnout. Heifers (cattle) do it when they come into heat too...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually read an article in Equus a few months back. It was about a mare that would mount other mares in heat. The mounting mare appeared to be a mare, didn't have any male bits and even peed like a mare. She was a rescue case.

However, upon a vet exam, the vet realized that the mounting mare was actually a stallion and that his parts just got jumbled up while he was being developed. I do believe he was gelded.

I'll have to re-read the article so i can get more information if you'd like.

Not that that is what's going on in your case, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i've also read that article, appylover31803
it was pretty interesting

as for separating them
i was told to by my boss
they are both used for trail rides daily 
so wheather her reasons were so they wouldn't get sore
or because she didn't want to scare the city folk away idk lol
and they're both fine now they only paced the fence for the first 5 minutes and that was well over a month ago
now they have new friends
and they still see each other and are sometimes next to each other on trail 
they're just in separate paddocks


----------

